# furniture shop



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi
I need to buy one of these:

HAMILTON queen bedroom setting - storage lift up bed - $999.00 : UFO-United Furniture Outlet, Bedrooms Galore... & More!

Its a lift up storage bed, ideal for my small condo.

Hope you can help and tell me where I can buy one of these from in Bkk

Thanks


----------



## duncanb (Sep 5, 2010)

*lift up storage bed*

Hi
I am looking for one also, the best I have found is a company in China that makes them, BUT the minimum order is 5

If you or anyone else wants one perhaps we could get together and place an order?

For anyone wondering "why bother" its simply for storage, that suitcase that is is the way, those clothes/shoes you do not wear often...


----------

